# Info par produktiem >  Attīstīšanas pulveris

## Aleksys

Sveiki, nopirku ar fotorezistu pārklātu plati, iesakiet ar ko vinju var attīstīt pēc eksponēšanas?
P.S. ražotājs BUNGARD

----------

